# Notebook-Ständer/Riser für 5€ Anleitung



## ruf!o (22. April 2009)

*Notebook-Ständer/Riser für 5€ Anleitung*

So, es mich schon lange gestört hat das mein Laptop Monitor immer viel niedriger auf dem Schreibtisch war als mein normaler Monitor habe ich mich mal im Netz ein wenig umgeschaut. Schnell fand ich wonach ich suchte in Form eines Notebook Risers bzw. Ständers. Allerdings sind diese kaum unter 20€ und auch meist nur aus billigem Plastik zu bekommen. Der Vorteil an den meisten Fertiggekauften Produkten ist allerdinsg das sie oft flexibler (höhenverstellbar) und Mobiler sind als meine Lösung. Trotzdem will ich euch zeigen wie ich mir sowas für knapp 5€ selbst gebaut habe.

Was ihr braucht:

MDF- oder Holzplatte ab ca. 5mm Stärke. 
6-8 Winkel
Kurze Schrauben (4-6mm) je nach brettstärke.
1*Plastik oder Metallwinkel (teuer)
Stichsäge

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

*BILDER ZU BREIT - bitte ändern.*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Notebook-Ständer/Riser für 5€ Anleitung*

Als erstens ganz wichtig, mach schnell die Bilder kleiner! 900pix ist das max.
und dann kannst du doch bestimmt noch ein wenig mehr dazu schreiben oder?


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## ruf!o (22. April 2009)

*AW: Notebook-Ständer/Riser für 5€ Anleitung*

Sorry das mit der Größe wusste ich nicht.

Klutten hat sie ja jetzt erstmal rausgenommen. Kann ich die miniaturansicht denn so lassen, oder muss ich die Bilder jetzt alle bearbeiten?

Werde morgen, sobald etwas mehr zeit da ist mal noch was zur Konstruktion schreiben. Dachte eigentlich da bräuchte ich nicht viel zu sagen da man auf den Bildern eigentlich alles erkennt, aber ist bestimmt besser noch ein wenig näher darauf einzugehen.


EDIT: Ok, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, darf ich das so wie es jetzt ist stehen lassen oder?


die maximal zulässige Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel!
die maximal zulässige Bildhöhe beträgt 800 Pixel!
größere Bilder dürfen nur als Thumbnail im Anhang gepostet werden.
die maximale Dateigröße beträgt 1,91 Megabyte.


Mfg

ruuf!O


----------



## Elkhife (26. April 2009)

*AW: Notebook-Ständer/Riser für 5€ Anleitung*

Ideal wäre ne genaue Aufbauanleitung zu schreiben und z.b. wie du das Loch ausgemessen hast. Also so erklären, dass es möglichst jeder verstehen kann, Leute die da nicht so viel ahnung von haben aber sich daran probieren wollen werden vermutlich nur aus den Bildern nicht schlau.

Eine idee wäre es noch, wenn du eine aktive Lüftung unterbaust, die dein Notebook besser kühlt (falls es dem Notebook was bringt) oder andere erweiterungen, ist ja ne Menge platz drunter.

Mit Flügelschraben, Scharnieren und Metallschienen kann man das sogar höhenverstellbar machen.

MFG Elkhife


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. April 2009)

*AW: Notebook-Ständer/Riser für 5€ Anleitung*



ruf!o schrieb:


> EDIT: Ok, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, darf ich das so wie es jetzt ist stehen lassen oder?


Ja, in der Miniaturansicht ist das OK, nur beim Einbinden via IMG-Tag oder URL wird bei normalen Menschen mit durchschnittlichen Monitoren/Auflösungen das Layout des Forums total zerhackt. Ich hoffe, du hast dafür Verständnis.


----------

